

What are you looking for in a developer? - sbastidasr

What characteristics do you want?
What core concepts should they know?
What would you want in a portfolio?<p>Platform related:
What do you want in an iOS Dev and a Ruby Dev?
======
sqlburn
Irrespective of the language or tier, a developer needs to know how to problem
solve. You have to know how to get the requirements even if the customer
doesn't know what they want. You have to be good at coming up with what-if
scenarios. Then tell me how you pitched your solution to the customer. Did
your solution resolve the customer's problem.

Remember, as a developer, everyone who asks you for "help" is your customer.
Be it a CIO or your cube-mate.

If I am interviewing you, I want to know how YOU will solve my problem. Tell
me about a time when you helped a customer solve a problem. What the problem
was and how you gathered the requirements even when the customer didn't know
what they wanted. Tell me how you helped a customer think about different
what-if scenarios.

By you telling me a few stories like that, it will allow me to dive deeper
into areas both soft and hard skills.

Having gee-wiz things in your portfolio is good but if that doesn't help the
customer solve their problem, what good was it. Tell me how your gee-wiz
things solved a customer's problem.

------
occam65
A resume is only used for the screening process. Once I've decided this person
might have what it takes, I invite them in for an interview, and the resume
isn't looked at again.

The interview process equally checks technical viability and culture fit, and
the interviewee will not be hired if they don't pass both with flying colors.

To answer your questions: The characteristics I look for depend on the culture
I'm building within the team. The core concepts are more or less "Do you know
how to solve this problem?" not necessarily "Here, solve this problem in this
interview, without any of the resources you would normally have." A portfolio
isn't required, but gives us another window into your technical ability. A
GitHub profile chalk full of open source contributions, or a StackOverflow
profile with high reputation showing very high communication skills are always
a plus.

I don't have any experience hiring iOS developers or Ruby developers, so I'll
abstain from answering that question.

Hope this helps!

